# I did some shopping



## Trinket12 (6 May 2019)

Deposit is paid, now to figure out the haulage from the Island to my barn!


----------



## Trinket12 (6 May 2019)

I also have to figure out how to attach a picture! But sheâ€™s a 15.2 Percheron, Quarter Horse cross. Iâ€™m in love


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 May 2019)

Sounds lovely. You really need to work out the picture thingy.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2019)

Yay!


----------



## Trinket12 (6 May 2019)

Hope this works!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 May 2019)

Yes, it worked!  

Very nice.  Congratulations!


----------



## Trinket12 (6 May 2019)

She pretty much matches everything we were looking, very calm and sensible. In my original budget (thank goodness, as I have to buy tack and pretty much everything else!) as part of my trial we had a 45 min trail ride, and it was a real trail ride through a forest!! We saw deer and didn't phase her at all 

I'm excited, but also a little overwhelmed. But have a great coach and lots of support from everyone at my barn so I know it's going to be OK.


----------



## oldie48 (6 May 2019)

Good luck, i hope you have many happy years with her.


----------



## SuziMare (6 May 2019)

Hello! I am still trying to work this whole thing out, but having followed your other thread I am so glad things worked out for you! The picture you attached looks really lovely and I hope things go well with her!


----------



## Rumtytum (6 May 2019)

She's beautiful! Wishing you both much happiness - and lots of photo updates for us of course ðŸ˜Š


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2019)

Told you that you wanted a QH (x)   Lovely - good for you!


----------



## Trinket12 (6 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Told you that you wanted a QH (x)   Lovely - good for you!
		
Click to expand...

Lot's of junk in the trunk  next goal is the archery clinic!


----------



## JFTDWS (6 May 2019)

Trinket12 said:



			Lot's of junk in the trunk  next goal is the archery clinic! 

Click to expand...

Maybe get the pony home first   Then start waving bows in her face


----------



## Trinket12 (9 May 2019)

So I have to buy everything for Miss Sugar, she's coming naked! Anything I missed from the below list?

Tack (saddle, bridle etc.)
Tack cleaning stuff
Grooming kit (other than the standard brushes, anything extra I should think about?)
Half pad (I assume the saddle fitter could give me some recommendations on what would work best?)
Fly mask
Neck strap
Head collar & lead rope
Saddle pads (in a wide variety of colours )
Lunge line 
Turn out blanket (not urgent and won't buy until closer to winter)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 May 2019)

Equine 1st aid kit
Buckets for feed and water
Fly rug
Hi viz for hacking out
Boots (eg tendon & fetlock boots if required)


----------



## Myloubylou (12 May 2019)

Unless yard provides gear, wheel barrow, mucking out tools, poo pick skip.

Potions - fly spray, mane & tail spray, hoof balm


----------



## TheOldTrout (9 July 2019)

Haynets.


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 July 2019)

Trinket12 said:



			Lot's of *junk in the trunk*  next goal is the archery clinic! 

Click to expand...

I take it that is slang for "badonkadonk"?


----------



## ElectricChampagne (9 July 2019)

Aww she is a beaut, I hope she is settling in really well!


----------

